# Ordering C50, any advice on components



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

I have placed the order for my new bike, the C50 NL4.

I am 72 inches, normally weigh around 170 but carrying some "away from my bike weight" now at 180/185.

I started cycling seriously last year, and bought a trek 2300 that was too small for me due a lack of knowledge by both myself and the salesman who stated "if you can stand over it thats good".

I have decided to go all out and get:
Campy 10 speed grouppe with carbon cranks. (Never owned Campy)
Ksyrium Elite SL wheelset
Phil Wood BB (titanium)
Alien seatpost
Colnago Era titanium saddle (blue to match NL4)

My proshop is suggesting a Zepp handlebar

That is all I can think of off the top of my head. What items would any of you suggest differently, or are there items not mentioned that should be given consideration?

Thanks for any and all advise, finalizing things now and hope to be riding in July.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Bar and stem suggestion*

I just got the FSA K-wing carbon bar and matched it to the new Cinelli Neo stem. The combo is great. The bars are comfortable and it just looks great. I have an 03 C40HP in NL4. Love the color. Good luck.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Wheels*

I would recommend the Campy Euros wheels, or maybe ZIPP over the K's. Of course, if you can afford it the Reynolds Stratus are the best..........

I use the Deda Forza stem and Spectrum carbon bar -- lighter and stiffer than the RAM i used to have on my C50.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Waiting on my C-50 since January.*

I went with a classic paintscheme though, real bottlenecker for the factory I am told. I went with the Campagnolo carbon as well with a titanium 12-25 cassette. Deda newton 31 stem and bars, Chris King headset, SLR TT saddle, Durace pedals, Campagnolo Hyperon rims, Michelin pro race tyres and some Campagnolo carbon bidon holders.

Who are you going to order your bike through? Might I suggest checking out Mike Perry at Maestros. He really is great to work with and he can answer just about any type bike related question you might have.


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

Odin:

Congrats on your new bike!! Post some pics of it when it's done. I have a two month old Colnago Dream Plus B-Stay, also in the NL-4 color scheme. I have to say that that is my favorite color scheme from Colnago. Understated and beautiful.

I have a Colnago headset on my bike but, in retrospect, I think I should have gone with the Chris King headset (my first intention - got talked out of it by the LBS - nothing wrong with the Colnago headset - just think the King may have been a better choice).

I haven't heard many good things about the Colnago saddles but that probably is much more reliant upon your individual saddle preferences. If you like Fi:zik, they now have the Aliante in blue. It would go very well with the NL4 color scheme. I saw one in the shop the other day when I was bringing my bike in for some tune-up work. Put it next to my frame and thought it looked pretty good.

In any case, have fun with your bike!


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

I would like to thank each of you for your input. I did not put in my original post that my hopes for this bike are to climb like a goat and go as fast as possible, this will not be for "Sunday riding".

I did not mention the headset, however Chris King is what the proshop spec'd it out with, and that seems to be a very popular choice by all

I really have no clue on handlebars. There are a couple of suggestions from Slomo, C50, and SpinDawg. Has anyone used a Zepp handlebar? Could someone explain what makes one better than the other?

Besides weight, what aspects of a rim/wheelset make it better than another? On the wheelset, I switched my Trek from the stock set after breaking the rear bearing (while climbing a very steep hill) to the Ksyrium Elite ended up liking them much better. My thought process was the KE SL version would be even better (the Tour de France limited edition seem to be unavailable now). I do like the looks of the Campy Euros, but will wait until after I have given them and some others a ride before changing that drastically. The Ksyrium Elite SL's will eventually make it to my training bike (new roubix pro). 

I originally asked for the SLR saddle for the light weight, the ERA saddle does not add greatly and chose it mostly for the colnago logo. If Froteur is correct and the saddle is uncomfortable, the proshop will take it back and swap for antoher.

I am purchasing from Toms Pro Bike shop, near Buffalo NY. I am currently in Europe and had the opportunity to price bicycles here, and could have saved 500.00 or so. I felt providing the local pro shop with the buisness was worth spending the extra cash, and hope to receive the added benefit of "future considerations" when in need of work or accessories.

You may have noticed the concern with weight, as a novice at this it seemed to be the major concern. I understand now it is not always about the weight, and my wife is cautioning me that *"this is the last bike you will ever buy, so get it right"  * 

Froteur, My friend has just received the NL4 which I did not like looking at the paint scheme on the website or in the colnago catalog. When I saw his frame in the shop however the depth of the unpainted carbon was exquisite. At that point I wanted something that had very little paint, but enough to still look like a colnago paint job. The OOF would have provided that however delivery would have been after Christmas. I do not like the looks of the all black white writing paint job (cannot recall the code right now) it was too plain so I decided to mimic my friend. If we can talk two or more friends into the same bike we can look like a team...

Thanks again for any thoughts on this, and I will post photos when the bike is delivered.

Odin


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

Odin: I really like the NL4 paint scheme. It was my first choice, and, luckily for me, it was the one and only color they had left in stock.

I have a set of American Classic Sprint 350s. Very light and a bit cheaper than the Ksyriums. The 350s and the American Classic 420s have both received very good reviews (see the pezcycling site). My LBS recommended these and, so far, I am very happy with them. Check out American Classics' website too.

I have a set of U.S.E. Electron bars on my bike. Not sure it makes a huge difference (except to my pocket book) but I went with these carbon bars because I have a right shoulder that bothers me and I was looking for anything that might conceivably dampen a little vibration - also because I liked the flat shape of the top of the bars. I like the bars but I'm not in love with them.

What I REALLY like are my compact cranks. I have a set of FSA carbon compact cranks - 50/34 married to a 12/25 cogset. There aren't a lot of steep climbs around here but there seems to be a hill around every corner. The lower gearing of the compact cranks helps me with my climbing. I don't profess to be any great cyclist so I don't worry about the high end gearing too much. At the speeds that 50-12 can generate downhill, I'm usually coasting anyway. I wanted all the help I could get to help me UP the hill, without going to a triple.

Anyway, good luck on your bike. Enjoy!! I love my Nag!!!


----------



## collinsc (Feb 3, 2004)

Odin's wife said:


> *"this is the last bike you will ever buy, so get it right"  *


Denial. Or ignorance (and I mean that in the best possible way).

There is no last bike. Have fun with your purchase, piecing together a new ride is a blast.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

> Denial. Or ignorance (and I mean that in the best possible way).


Well, the history on that is in 2002 I bought a Trek mountain bike. $500.00. (Wife said to expensive)

After riding it awhile and finding I could not keep up with a friend on his mountain bike (due to funny pedals and tight clothing) it was time to upgrade to a road bike. Bought the Trek 2300 for about $1500.00 and was in the doghouse for two weeks. (May 2003)

Rode over 4000 miles last year on the Trek, needed a bike that was the right size to help eliviate neck pain. Decided to buy a training bike, the steel Roubix Pro was purchased and I stayed with Shimano Ultegra for about $1500.00 again, however the wife believes I paid 500.00 for this bike. (I learned from the Trek experience). (Jan 2004)

I shopped around alot until deciding on the C50. With this purchase, it should satisfy my riding desires for at least a few years. Delivery will be in July so that will be 4 bikes in 2 years. I can understand her point, but she is going to inherit the Trek 2300..


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

Odin said:


> Well, the history on that is in 2002 I bought a Trek mountain bike. $500.00. (Wife said to expensive)
> 
> After riding it awhile and finding I could not keep up with a friend on his mountain bike (due to funny pedals and tight clothing) it was time to upgrade to a road bike. Bought the Trek 2300 for about $1500.00 and was in the doghouse for two weeks. (May 2003)
> 
> ...


Wow! from a Trek 2300 to a C-50!!!! Do you really think she's gonna buy that a $6k bike cost $500?


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

No, I dont think that she will think it is $500.00. 

I have some money set aside, and should be able to get by using 3500 or 4000 shared money. I will just never actually tell her how much the bicycle costs.

Yes, the step from the 2300 to the C50 is a large jump however my performance on the 2300 has really gotten me hooked on cycling. I have gone from the back of the pack to the front of the pack my first cycling season. I dropped about 35 lbs total in the first 2 months and felt great. 

Being away from my cycle (and eating German food, Drinking German beer) has put about 15 of those pounds back...must lose those prior to the C50's arrival or else I may feel as though I am on a Harley Davidson that is governed to not exceed 20mph.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

Odin said:


> No, I dont think that she will think it is $500.00.
> 
> I have some money set aside, and should be able to get by using 3500 or 4000 shared money. I will just never actually tell her how much the bicycle costs.
> 
> ...


The only problem I'd have riding a C-50 is thinking about how bad I'd feel if I crashed it and had to replace it. I'd cry enough if I ever trashed my Master X-Light.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

Dont even want to think about that!

I dont think Colnago would cover damage to the frame due to an accident. It would make me cry, but at least the frame may be the only thing needed to rebuild a decent bike. Could always go backwards if need be to something else.


----------

